# Trash Can Chiller w/Expansion Chamber



## ward7 (Aug 11, 2009)

Just finished a modification to a trash can chiller. I added a 5 gallon paint bucket with lid inside the can to serve as an expansion chamber.

Fog is first indtroduce into the 5-gal pail, then exits via 3" pvc in the top and goes into dryer hose and exits at bottom of can. Both expansion chamber and dryer hose are covered w/ ice.

Results so far are very good. I'm using a V-950 Super Fogger (1300 watt) with a venturi on the intake side. 

I can send/post a rough sketch if anyone is interested.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

I'm interested. Ghost Train ALWAYS needs better foggers/chillers.


----------



## ward7 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Image*










Very basic diagram. Compare it to other Trash Can Chillers and you will get the idea.


----------

